# Adults with night terrors



## Lindseyanne

Okay so i know i have night terrors im one of few adults who never out grew it as a kid. I had night terrors i slept walked (didnt matter where i was friends or vaction) my parents became pros with me, they got so bad sometimes (me seeing giant spider webs everywhere) i would run down the hall screaming. Now as an adult my sleep walking slowed down and stopped but my night terrors continue. I warned my husband when we met that i had them, his first experience he tried holding me but i scratched at him and kicked him he learned after that and became a pro at calming me down. Now it has been a uear since ive had one since i had my daughter they have come back (currently pregnant again). I just had one but it was the worst of any i have ever had it left me physically shaking so bad my hubby had to hold me, it also caused a charlie horse in my leg. I remember before falling asleep i had an irrational fear of the dark, dont know what triggered it. But anyway all are welcomed i know how it is being an adult suffering with this.


----------

